# Signed up for the GT Course. Let's Go.



## Stephen2awesome (Jun 15, 2017)

Failed first try in April. I'm taking it again in October, this time with a review course. I chose GT because of people had success and heard good things about the notes they give Below are resources I am also using:


NCEES Practice Test

Spin-up

CI

CI NEC drill book

PPI Practice exam problems

Graffeo

Wildi

Grainger

Camara Reference

Protective Relaying, misc. PDFs that I will be printing reference sheets from as well.

I will be making my own notes in a binder as well. Probably organize them under 10 tabs like how the diagnostics was laid out.

I'm ready to get this over with again and pass this damn exam. If anyone else have recommendations feel free to provide or direct to them.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jun 15, 2017)

If you aren't able to answer any practice problems with what you have search the internet for answers and add it to your binder.


----------



## engine42 (Jul 1, 2017)

Are you taking the power exam?

And what is GT?

Thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 1, 2017)

engine42 said:


> Are you taking the power exam?
> 
> And what is GT?
> 
> Thanks!


GT = Georgia Tech PE Power Exam Review Course

:thumbs:


----------



## trainrider (Jul 12, 2017)

Stephen2awesome said:


> Failed first try in April. I'm taking it again in October, this time with a review course. I chose GT because of people had success and heard good things about the notes they give Below are resources I am also using:
> 
> 
> NCEES Practice Test
> ...


Didn't see NESC or NFPA 70E in your list; these are easy points if you have the right references. Camara was useless, IMO.


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Jul 20, 2017)

trainrider said:


> Didn't see NESC or NFPA 70E in your list; these are easy points if you have the right references. Camara was useless, IMO.


I have the entire NESC printed out.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jul 21, 2017)

https://www9.nationalgridus.com/niagaramohawk/non_html/eff_elec-demand.pdf

I have other notes on this.  I think I've actually sent you a copy of those.  If I haven't let me know if you want them. Can be easy points


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Jul 24, 2017)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> https://www9.nationalgridus.com/niagaramohawk/non_html/eff_elec-demand.pdf
> 
> I have other notes on this.  I think I've actually sent you a copy of those.  If I haven't let me know if you want them. Can be easy points


Yup I got them and already in my own personal folder. Thanks!


----------



## jshar17 (Dec 8, 2017)

I was curious about how you felt about the review course. Did help you pass? Was it worth it?


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Dec 10, 2017)

jshar17 said:


> I was curious about how you felt about the review course. Did help you pass? Was it worth it?


It was a decent review. Missing some topics so I also took Electrical PE review by Zack. I recommend it.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Dec 18, 2017)

Stephen2awesome said:


> It was a decent review. Missing some topics so I also took Electrical PE review by Zack. I recommend it.




Glad you found our review course helpful Stephen!


----------



## Stephen2awesome (Dec 18, 2017)

Zach Stone said:


> Glad you found our review course helpful Stephen!


I did, thanks Zack. Stephen or Stephan haha You got it right eventually.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jan 1, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANSI_device_numbers

You may already this but it is also helpful.  Easy points


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jan 1, 2018)

Just realized the thread is old.  But my previous post may help someone else


----------

